# Lonnie Mabry - Building Calls?



## gregg (Jan 16, 2015)

I've called Lonnie a few times this month and there has been no answer, just wondering if anyone else has talked to him. Is he building calls this year, I want to stop by if he is.


----------



## rem 300 (Jan 16, 2015)

I had a good long chat with him at the ga state show he is still making calls I have to plan a trip myself to grab a few.


----------



## gregg (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh good, guess I have been missing him at home.


----------



## gregg (Jan 18, 2015)

Just an FYI....I stopped by and visited with Lonnie yesterday, he has plenty of calls of all kinds to try out. I picked up 3 pots.....2 slate walnut with wood soundboards, 1 slate hackberry with wood soundboard and an assortment of strikers(he has 100's of strikers to try). I played these pots vs some Halloran pots I have and for me these are so much better, just more realistic, but I don't like the popular high-pitched screeching pots so take it fwiw.


----------



## rem 300 (Jan 18, 2015)

gregg said:


> Just an FYI....I stopped by and visited with Lonnie yesterday, he has plenty of calls of all kinds to try out. I picked up 3 pots.....2 slate walnut with wood soundboards, 1 slate hackberry with wood soundboard and an assortment of strikers(he has 100's of strikers to try). I played these pots vs some Halloran pots I have and for me these are so much better, just more realistic, but I don't like the popular high-pitched screeching pots so take it fwiw.



Hard to beat his pot calls sound and PRICE. The fellowship is worth the trip if nothing else but I promise you will not leave without a call or few lol


----------



## gregg (Jan 18, 2015)

> Hard to beat his pot calls sound and PRICE. The fellowship is worth the trip if nothing else but I promise if you not leave without a call of few lol


No kidding.....I've been to visit Lonnie many times, I just set aside 4 hours to play calls, talk turkey(mostly listen...lol) and take home a few new calls each time. I don't think there is a better value on box and pot calls. I was messing with mine today in the woods and dang, they are sweeeet sounding, all turkey. Lonnie was showing me how he builds these calls, the care that goes into them is beyond what most of us can even imagine. He is a good guy, if anyone gets a chance to stop by his shop, just chill, enjoy the stories, and expect to leave with some nice calls.


----------



## cbig1981 (Jan 18, 2015)

Good to hear, talking turkey with Mr Lonnie is hard to beat


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 19, 2015)

anyone have a pic of his pots?


----------



## gregg (Jan 19, 2015)

http://i962.photobucket.com/albums/ae102/scoot122/DSCN1311_zps5711668c.jpg

Just follow this link, Not my calls, but a pic of Lonnie's calls.


----------



## WFL (Jan 19, 2015)

He doing them.  I talk with him last week.  He need a choke I end up with a VERY nice box call.  Very nice man to deal with.


----------



## jr123 (Jan 20, 2015)

Could someone PM me his number please?


----------



## Covehnter (Jan 20, 2015)

You have to visit to buy a call. He will not ship a call. He wants you to play it first. 

Just FYI.


----------



## sman (Jan 21, 2015)

Stopped by today. 3 hours after I said I needed to go, I came home with 5 new calls.

Please don't go see him if you hunt where I hunt.  Thanks.


----------



## gregg (Jan 21, 2015)

> Stopped by today. 3 hours after I said I needed to go, I came home with 5 new calls.
> 
> Please don't go see him if you hunt where I hunt. Thanks.



I totally get it.....


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jan 21, 2015)

sman said:


> Stopped by today. 3 hours after I said I needed to go, I came home with 5 new calls.
> 
> Please don't go see him if you hunt where I hunt.  Thanks.


So what did you pick up?  I'm headed his way soon for a new box. Or three.


----------



## sman (Jan 21, 2015)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> So what did you pick up?  I'm headed his way soon for a new box. Or three.



I just bought a box call from another guy on this site. He had some great ones to choose from.

I picked up a scratch box for nostalgia reasons. A wingbone bcuz I need to scratch that one off.

A Walnut slate, hickory aluminum,  and another dark wood aluminum. Name of the wood slips my mind.


----------



## sman (Jan 21, 2015)

And 6 strikers. 2 of the slates are gifts. They will be hard to give up.


----------



## turkeyhuntinfool (Jan 23, 2015)

Where is Lonnie's shop?


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jan 23, 2015)

Waleska GA


----------



## turkeyhuntinfool (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks KentuckyHeadhunter! 

Anyone have contact information or address of his shop ?


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jan 23, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## Toddmann (Jan 24, 2015)

sman said:


> And 6 strikers. 2 of the slates are gifts. They will be hard to give up.



Don't worry about wrapping that call Scott. No need to waste that paper. Thanks old buddy.


----------



## colbygil (Feb 2, 2015)

Could someone send me a PM of his address or number?  I live close by and would definitely like to go check him out.


----------



## sman (Feb 2, 2015)

Die thread die!


----------



## antnye (Feb 2, 2015)

sman said:


> Die thread die!




Can't keep him to yourself Scott.   At least I decoyed my post with a baby pic.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Feb 2, 2015)

sman said:


> Die thread die!



Haha!!! I totally agree.  Best kept secret in GA.  So....how bout this weather.......


----------



## wjones15 (Feb 4, 2015)

Can someone please send me his contact info?  I would love to visit his place.


----------



## brian lancaster (Feb 5, 2015)

can someone please send me his contact info too thanks


----------



## gregg (Feb 5, 2015)

brian lancaster said:


> can someone please send me his contact info too thanks



PM sent


----------



## bonafide (Feb 9, 2015)

I know we want this thread to die... but. I'm gonna be in his neck of the woods in a couple of weeks and would love to stop by with my son and learn a thing or two.  I would greatly appreciate it if someone would pm me his contact info. Thanks!


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Feb 9, 2015)

Here's a tease pic.  Saw Lonnie Saturday.  Picked up three boxes and a wingbone. Cherry over willow, purple heart over Spanish cedar, and walnut over poplar.  Die thread die


----------



## sman (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm going tomorrow.  I'm buying every single call, it will take months before he will have anymore. I'm sorry guys. 

Die thread,  die!


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Feb 9, 2015)

Those were all he had left. No more.


----------



## Hookedonhunting (Feb 9, 2015)

sman said:


> Die thread die!



CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored!!  He's not a secret anymore. Lol


----------



## GeorgiaDawg7 (Feb 10, 2015)

If someone could PM me his contact info I'd highly appreciate it! Thanks


----------



## cracker4112 (Feb 24, 2015)

I got up there today, brought a few back to Florida...box, aluminum pot, scratch box, some strikers.  Mr Mabry is a wealth of turkey knowledge, and a genuine nice fella, wish I could have visited longer, I definitely learned a few new tricks.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 25, 2015)

cracker4112 said:


> I got up there today, brought a few back to Florida...box, aluminum pot, scratch box, some strikers.  Mr Mabry is a wealth of turkey knowledge, and a genuine nice fella, wish I could have visited longer, I definitely learned a few new tricks.



Wow and I thought I lived to far to drive up there and get a few calls


----------



## cracker4112 (Feb 25, 2015)

You probably do! I know I do, BUT believe it or not I was in the area for work, and I am happy I took the time to stop by.


----------



## sman (Feb 25, 2015)

In the next couple  of weeks it is over. Saw him the other day. He is about to close shop for the season.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Feb 25, 2015)

He has no calls left. And turkey season has been canceled.  Please surrender your custom calls to me so that I may evaluate them and make sure they are safe to use.


----------



## gregg (Feb 25, 2015)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> He has no calls left. And turkey season has been canceled.  Please surrender your custom calls to me so that I may evaluate them and make sure they are safe to use.


All kidding aside, there are a lot less to choose from now than there were 2 months ago. Fortunately I live close enough to stop by whenever I have some extra change.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Feb 25, 2015)

That's true gregg.  He was getting slim on pickins when I was there a month ago. He only had two wingbones left and I grabbed one. Amazing watching him play a slate pot with one of his own wingbones as a peg.  His purple heart over cedar boxes are pure turkey.


----------



## gregg (Feb 25, 2015)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> That's true gregg.  He was getting slim on pickins when I was there a month ago. He only had two wingbones left and I grabbed one. Amazing watching him play a slate pot with one of his own wingbones as a peg.  His purple heart over cedar boxes are pure turkey.



Yeah man, I have several of the purple heart/cedar boxes and I shake my head in awe every time I run one, doesn't get much more pure turkey than that. I've seen him use the wingbone on the pots too, sounds good to me.


----------



## antnye (Feb 25, 2015)

Yup met whitetailfreak leaving in the driveway Saturday.  Between Him, my uncle, myself and a buddy of mine all calls are gone. 


Spent the better part of the evening talking turkey.  Love hearing his hunting stories.


----------



## WaddleWhacker (Feb 25, 2015)

I took my son up there sunday to get his Christmas present from Mr Mabry...and I  brought home a few call's....ask him about the mountain lion in New Mexico...lol


----------



## WaddleWhacker (Feb 25, 2015)

Mr Mabry made very few of these...maybe when my grandkids get grown they'll be worth a few dollar's


----------



## hoppie (Feb 25, 2015)

I received one of his box calls from a contest last year and it is a beautiful and great sounding call. Never used a box call much, but it will definitely get a run this year.


----------



## gregg (Feb 25, 2015)

antnye said:


> Yup met whitetailfreak leaving in the driveway Saturday.  Between Him, my uncle, myself and a buddy of mine all calls are gone.
> 
> 
> Spent the better part of the evening talking turkey.  Love hearing his hunting stories.


I probably saw you there too, met Whitetailfreak.....were you the guy using that wingbone?


----------



## antnye (Feb 25, 2015)

gregg said:


> I probably saw you there too, met Whitetailfreak.....were you the guy using that wingbone?



We were pulling in as whitetailfreak was leaving. Were you there when he left?  Yea I ran his wingbone and cane calls a little. Was that you there with your son?


----------



## bonafide (Feb 25, 2015)

I stopped by on Saturday also; really enjoyed talking with Lonnie. The purple heart cedar box and aluminum pot are gonna do some work for sure. http://74.55.204.178/images/smilies/rockon.gif


----------



## gregg (Feb 25, 2015)

antnye said:


> We were pulling in as whitetailfreak was leaving. Were you there when he left?  Yea I ran his wingbone and cane calls a little. Was that you there with your son?


Oh, that was you pulling in when we were leaving, I was right behind Whitetailfreak pulling out of the driveway, so I did not see you in the shop.


----------



## antnye (Feb 25, 2015)

gregg said:


> Oh, that was you pulling in when we were leaving, I was right behind Whitetailfreak pulling out of the driveway, so I did not see you in the shop.



Just missed Ya!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Feb 25, 2015)

gregg said:


> Oh, that was you pulling in when we were leaving, I was right behind Whitetailfreak pulling out of the driveway, so I did not see you in the shop.



Nice talking to you on Sat.


----------



## gregg (Feb 25, 2015)

whitetailfreak said:


> Nice talking to you on Sat.



Same here....must be a crazy turkeyhuntingfreak to spend a Saturday messing with turkey calls in a cold shop in the middle of Canton.


----------



## jlt4800 (Feb 26, 2015)

It's true about making sure you have PLENTY of time to talk.
I went to his house for the first time last year it was cold and he had the wood heater blasting...we talked for hours and I almost didn't make it home in time to get my daughter from school.
He's a great story teller as well as hunter which is evident when you visit.


----------



## jr123 (Feb 27, 2015)

What does his box and pot calls cost? Incase I ever actually make it up his way, I will know what to expect so I want talk more money than plan on.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Feb 27, 2015)

jr123 said:


> What does his box and pot calls cost? Incase I ever actually make it up his way, I will know what to expect so I want talk more money than plan on.



$50 for Long and Short boxes. $25 for pots and you custom match 2 pegs for each.


----------



## sfoxwoody (Feb 28, 2015)

I visit him fairly regular since I live close and he is a wealth of knowledge, and makes the best turkey calls around! I tell you what's a shame, I just saw one of his Purple Heart/American Chestnut boxes sell on ebay for $182.50, knowing Lonnie put his heart and time in that box, charged someone $50 for it only for them to turn around and make a killing off it, ticks me off! There are two pots and another box on ebay now, its one thing to sell a collection but another to purposely buy to flip, just my 2 cents. We left yesterday with 6 boxes, 5 pots, and a tongue box and his stock is getting low, he's out of wingbones and scratch boxes.


----------



## Gaswamp (Mar 1, 2015)

sfoxwoody said:


> I visit him fairly regular since I live close and he is a wealth of knowledge, and makes the best turkey calls around! I tell you what's a shame, I just saw one of his Purple Heart/American Chestnut boxes sell on ebay for $182.50, knowing Lonnie put his heart and time in that box, charged someone $50 for it only for them to turn around and make a killing off it, ticks me off! There are two pots and another box on ebay now, its one thing to sell a collection but another to purposely buy to flip, just my 2 cents. We left yesterday with 6 boxes, 5 pots, and a tongue box and his stock is getting low, he's out of wingbones and scratch boxes.



I agree its a shame but the demand is there and the supply is hard to access.  therefore, you see things like that on ebay.


----------

